# ANY REPORTS ON DRY



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

anybody had any luck on Dry, Goose lakes yet, had a decent early summer down there


----------



## mulske (Dec 17, 2005)

slow slow slow slow fished for like 4 hrs had two bites


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks for the report, long way to drive without a report


----------

